# JapSpeed Exhaust Evaluation



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Having one of the first ever new JapSpeed Exhaust De-Cat systems just fitted, I thought I would share my evaluation…

It consists of full de-cats, downpipes, super large 3.5” Y pipe with Resonator, 3.5” all the way to a new type of back box design, onto blue tips which are very, very nice.

There are 2 types of systems, the 1st being superstreet, which is LOUD. 100db`s static and 110db`s at 5,000rpm. Although that is very loud, it sounds awesome and is very liveable on a day to day basis.

At a 3,000rpm cruise on the motorway it is no more intrusive than it was before with the Miltek “Y” pipe, so long journeys are not a problem. 

Hit the LOUD pedal and at around 3500rpm, there is a bark that makes pedestrians jump out of their skin, followed by an amazing hard edged rasp upto the redline.

My mates reckon it sounds like a cross between an Aston, Zonda and an F1 car, with a hint of Skyline underneath….. I cant complain about that!


The 2nd system is a more track friendly system with a silencer in place of the resonator in the centre section. This should bring the DB`s down by 10 hopefully.

I am having the 2nd system fitted next, as I want to track the car, so will report back on that once installed and few days driving again.

Quality wise it looks spot on. The de-cats fitted perfectly, as did everything else. The hardest part of the install was getting the old Cats off… they are a nightmare. If you are going to do it, start with the passenger side, makes the drivers side easier as you can get ya hand over the top of the prop.


Once installed the system looks bloody fantastic. I am very, very pleased with it. Quality, looks, sound - its all there. :clap:

The guys at JapSpeed were fantastic too, brews all day and they worked non-stop all day to get it done. 

Not sure on cost yet, as it is under trial, but I am told it will be one of the most competitive systems out there.

All in all, very impressive system and I fully recommend it.


here is the kit prior to fitting.









comparison of Y pipe against the beautiful Miltek. you can see the size difference... 










back box is lovely...










although HUGE, its a lovely fit...










left hand de-cat is a great fit.









as is the right one...









tips look sensational




























very very nice...










so thats it. i am very, very pleased.
i will update as soon as the new silencer is fitted for track day friendliness...


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks great mate and good review, are you getting any drone from the setup?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Great write up Nick, quality looks great, be interested to see the "track friendly" version along with pricing.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks lovely. Be interested to hear how the track friendly version performs.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

not sure about "drone", hardly any TBH. 
any change of exhaust will bring a sound change mate, with a potential for drone...
i will know for sure when i drive over to the `Ring in a few weeks.

"drone" depends on which gear you are in, what speeds and revs you hold and for how long... even a simple Y pipe could give you that.

but as i love flipping through the box, i cant say i have noticed... and it sounds SOOO bloody good.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Is every part of the system larger bore e.g would it fit to stock downpipes?

Looks good and massive!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you have a better pic of the tips, perhaps a full rear shot?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is this the Japspeed who do Skyline bits?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

yes it is Mook. they are starting to do some tasty R35 stuff too now.
@ Stevie, yes it will fit to stock downpipes mate.... we tried it that way before we removed the cats.
i will get a better pic up later today - just waiting for the sun to come out!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Awesome. Glad I signed em up


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Great write up nick. It was a pleasure to have you over for the day, so big thanks for testing the exhaust for us. 
We will hopefully be seeing you soon for our next test!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nick, I didn't realise you were local Would be good to see your new zorst when you have a min. I'm only a couple of junctions away


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I already have a miltek y-pipe but would be interested in the rear section from y-pipe back if it would fit the miltek, as from what i've read, the cat back miltek makes the car quieter than with just a y-pipe which is no good.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks really nice.

Could they have hit the holy grail of a fully decatted system that is track day friendly?
Be very interested to see power gains and dBs for the track day version.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Could they have hit the holy grail of a fully decatted system that is track day friendly?


I really hope so as im desperate for a track friendly exhaust especially one in which is good for Bedford.


----------



## nickwallwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Rich001 said:


> I already have a miltek y-pipe but would be interested in the rear section from y-pipe back if it would fit the miltek, as from what i've read, the cat back miltek makes the car quieter than with just a y-pipe which is no good.


Couldn't agree more Rich!


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any updates on the track version?


----------



## nickwallwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there pricing out there yet guys please?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a very nice quality system, if price excludes GT-R tax, and it fits stock down pipes, I'm going to be sorely tempted :runaway:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

this kit is stunning chaps. had a look under the car on friday and looks as good as the day it went on.
no prices as yet, but i have been told it will be the best value system on the market and WITHOUT the GTR tax.

the silenced middle section is in production and going through testing. should be ready for my car by end of september.... sorry chaps, cant get it any sooner.

and yes i agree about the miltek. whats ther point of spending all that dosh for a muted effect.
hence why i agreed to test the japspeed system...


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I Thought it best I come along and and get involved in this thread, We are just waiting for us to get our own subtitle in the trader section so as soon as we get this we will be posting up offers for you guys.

Anyway back to the topic. With have been developing this item for a little while now and with thanks to nick who is testing this item for us we have had good feedback.

We are aiming to bring to you two versions of the exhaust, a full de-cat street version ( the item that nick is currentley testing for us :thumbsup: )

And also a full de-cat race system that will have a silencer fitted to bring down the db level of the exhaust to allow you to make it through the stringent sound testing that pretty much all of the UK circuits now enforce.

I currently can not confirm Prices as we are still developing the products but as nick said these will be priced competitively and we will continue with Japspeed Policy of providing High quality Items for an affordable price.

I'm sure you will all be pleased when a full announcement is made 

I will keep you updated.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update Paul. As David Yu has commented if you can build a system in which is track friendly and even passes Bedford at full pelt then youve got the holy grail and im sure will have a number of people queueing up to buy.

With this in mind can you expand on what testing you are looking to undertake for the track setup and the desired db you are looking to achieve? By the way if you need track testers happy to volunteer


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Also will you be offering the option of a downpipe ?


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

We will be offering a Y-pipe yes.

regarding the desired db level, we are hoping to bring it down to around the 95-98 db mark, were definitely aiming for under a 100db. We have nick testing the current street item and as soon as we get the track version with the silencer in i think nick is going to be having one of those fitted to the car aswell.

regards
Paul


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul

A "downpipe" goes from the turbos to the Y-pipe!!

D


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi.

The item currently in development is a full exhaust system which consists of de-cats y pipe and cat back exhaust, we do have plans to develop other products in the future for the R35GTR Also.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

heres a little vid....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds great....Whats the 96 in the middle of the boost gauge?


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,

This item has now been released find the item here! :thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156625-japspeed-nissan-r35-gtr-turbo-back-exhaust-system.html


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

96 is the trans temp mate. always keep an eye on it.

here is a little vid of the street set up.

Lap of the Ring in a R35 - YouTube


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I just remembered, I heard you gun it past the petrol station at the Ring a few weeks back, it sounded gorgeous, esspecially compared to the other silent 35's that were there

mook


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> 96 is the trans temp mate. always keep an eye on it.
> 
> here is a little vid of the street set up.
> 
> Lap of the Ring in a R35 - YouTube


Ah....must look at that...not sure I can set mine to display that like that.


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Really enjoyed the video definately need to get some track time once I get a helmet (xmas) and my exhaust noise tamed a bit. What db do you reckon this does this japspeed exhaust run at?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hahah. yes was me mook. i was staying in the hotel behind the station...
thats one problem i have with the 35`s, stock they sound sh*te...
the Japspeed System i have is the "street" spec mate and i reckon its over 120dbs at certain revs. its awesome... i got followed for about 3 miles last night by some dude, who just wanted to say how good my car sounded. hahah

they are working on a "track" spec as we speak and i will be trialing that shortly. should be well under 105db`s.

this exhaust, coupled with a Cobb, a Ben Linney 4 stage re-map is by far the best mods/bang for bucks for a GTR you can buy...

it is stunningly quick and sounds epic. and all for approx just over 2 grand - BARGAIN!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nick have you upped the injectors? I had a high duty cycle with what you have on my car.

bigger injectors solved this

R


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> hahah. yes was me mook. i was staying in the hotel behind the station...
> thats one problem i have with the 35`s, stock they sound sh*te...
> the Japspeed System i have is the "street" spec mate and i reckon its over 120dbs at certain revs. its awesome... i got followed for about 3 miles last night by some dude, who just wanted to say how good my car sounded. hahah
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard you the other night coming away from Bernies sounded awesome mate! Would love a closer look at your car sometime mate


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

anytime Rob, i wouldnt mind a look at your motor as well as my mate Chris wants to buy it and asked if i would have a look at it. pm me with ya number and lets meet up.

Robbie, not upped the injectors mate. i asked Ben about this and other things and said it was not necessary at this level. i am running max 18psi of boost, normally around 16psi.
will do some data logging and a have a look at the duty cycle.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Do we have any updates on the track friendly version from JapSpeed? Keen to get some real feedback ref the noise limit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> anytime Rob, i wouldnt mind a look at your motor as well as my mate Chris wants to buy it and asked if i would have a look at it. pm me with ya number and lets meet up.
> 
> Robbie, not upped the injectors mate. i asked Ben about this and other things and said it was not necessary at this level. i am running max 18psi of boost, normally around 16psi.
> will do some data logging and a have a look at the duty cycle.



ive seen your map 2 log 14psi in mid falling to 13 which was fine. would like to check the 17psi falling to 14psi top map please. keeping waste gate sensible below 18psi keeps injectors from maxing but can depend on spec, fuel, conditions, temps. can be worse in cold weather, so as a rule defo upgrade injectors with downpipes / intakes.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Lovely looking (and sounding) system. I've noticed it states "Will not pass an MOT". What happens next year when an MOT is due? Will the system have to be taken off in its entirity for it to pass and then put back on? What cost would that be roughly as downpipes are quite expensive to fit aren't they?


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Alias23 said:


> Do we have any updates on the track friendly version from JapSpeed? Keen to get some real feedback ref the noise limit.


As soon as we have the silenced Y-pipe we will be good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

as5606 said:


> Lovely looking (and sounding) system. I've noticed it states "Will not pass an MOT". What happens next year when an MOT is due? Will the system have to be taken off in its entirity for it to pass and then put back on? What cost would that be roughly as downpipes are quite expensive to fit aren't they?



Hi,

You would have to simply swap the decat downpipes back to the OEM part. Once you have the be granted another 12 months MOT you could then simply swap them back, they are a bit fiddly to get to but you would not have to take the wholes exhaust off to do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Japspeed. said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would have to simply swap the decat downpipes back to the OEM part. Once you have the be granted another 12 months MOT you could then simply swap them back, they are a bit fiddly to get to but you would not have to take the wholes exhaust off to do this. :thumbsup:


Not easier just to swap put the y pipe for the OEM version and then stick car in Eco map? Downpipe are a bit of a pain whereas the y pipe is a 10 minute job? Might need to talk to ben about an MOT map:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Japspeed. said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would have to simply swap the decat downpipes back to the OEM part. Once you have the be granted another 12 months MOT you could then simply swap them back, they are a bit fiddly to get to but you would not have to take the wholes exhaust off to do this. :thumbsup:


"simply swap the decat downpipes". How many hours labour is it to take them off then put them back on again?

Will a GT-R not pass the MOT with just a catted Y-pipe put back on?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Cant tell from the pics really, but swapping the downpipes will it need the transfer shaft to be removed or can you slide it out of there without having to take it off?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

update chaps....

had the Japseed centre silenced section fitted today. and the result is great.

here is a vid before fitting...
98db`s static and 112+ at full throttle

JapSpeed Exhaust Street version. - YouTube

and here after fitting.... 88 db`s static and 101+ (approx) at full throttle.
will differ from tract to track but seems ok to me...

JapSpeed Exhuast AFTER Silencer fitted - YouTube

and a bit of in-car....

Japspeed Exhaust Evaluation - YouTube


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice one mate. Still sounds lovely pal :smokin: Thanks for the PM ; )

Enjoy and try not to wake the neighbours lol.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Japspeed. said:


> Great write up nick. It was a pleasure to have you over for the day, so big thanks for testing the exhaust for us.
> We will hopefully be seeing you soon for our next test!


great write up pal but do you have any videos of the sound before and after as i too are consdering this !!


sorry ignor this ive found them lol !!


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Nick,

Was good seeing you yesterday. Thanks for the vids and the write up!
Let us you know in a week or so how you have found it!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

well decied to give the system the proper test on sunday and see if it passes track side nosie regs.
Cadwell Park and guess what - only 98db`s. @5,000rpm- which i have to say is bizzare and highly questionable..??? 
but i wasnt arguing.

so the system passed easily and quite a few people on the paddock commented on how lovely it sounded...

so far so bloody good. very pleased in deed.
now i have best of both worlds.

quiet enough for track....
loud enough for entertainment and pleasure.....

oh, and i have kept the straight through "y" pipe for when i need more noise in my life!
its literally a 10 min job to change


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice one :thumbsup: 

How much is it for the extra y-pipe so you can have both?

The street set up sounds epic and the price is bang on. I'm trying to figure out what the catch is at the moment coz it seems too good to be true!


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

No Catch! Just Great prices!!! 

Glad to hear the Silenced Y-Pipe has worked as well as we thought. Im sure you had a great day at Cadwell Park! Any videos of your day out?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

will this pass an mot test?


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

This system is still a decat system However we do have a sports cat Y-Pipe which would allow you to fit the decat downpipes and by using our 100CPI sports cat Y-Pipe you would still pass the emissions test.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

what is the price of the loud one and are u selling your one for the quiter one


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the option of having the loud street verison for the majority of the time and then a quick switch over to the silent one by switching the y-pipe over if any track action was needed.

Japspeed do you sell the silent y-pipe separately as i'm aware you usually sell it as a full kit (for around £1200 isnt it?)

Also would an OEM y-pipe slot into the setup come MOT time?


----------



## Japspeed. (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for your questions, We fitted our silenced Y-Pipe to Nick the Tubman's GTR as a test, we know this has done the trick with quieting the system down considerably making it perfect for track use!
Now this is confirmed and Nick is still testing the Y-Pipe we have Decided to go ahead and Manufacture the Product.

As soon as I receive stock I will be able to get Pricing and advertise the items both on our website and then also on the GTROC forum at a discounted price for you guys.

Hopefully then we will have an option to suit everyone's GTR.

All items are a bolt on fit and replace the oem parts, so you would be able to bolt in your cats come MOT time.

For those who dont want to do this we also have our full turbo back system with 100CPI sports cats allowing you to get the best performance but still pass your MOT.

Nissan R35 GTR Turbo Back Exhaust System with Sports Cat ---Japspeed Performance Parts | Serious About Performance

I hope this answers your questions  
We really are trying to provide you with every option at Great Prices.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Japspeed. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your questions, We fitted our silenced Y-Pipe to Nick the Tubman's GTR as a test, we know this has done the trick with quieting the system down considerably making it perfect for track use!
> Now this is confirmed and Nick is still testing the Y-Pipe we have Decided to go ahead and Manufacture the Product.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply :thumbsup:

I am seriously considering the full de-cat system probably later on in the summer when cash flow has improved (fingers crossed!)

Sounds epic and at a great price without the GTR tax :bowdown1:


----------

